# need advice on 02 VW Jetta



## sundown57 (Dec 15, 2016)

I want to put a remote start in my daughters 02 Jetta. I have called several installers and they all say they don't do Volkswagon. or they want like 600-800. So been doing some home work on doing it my self .Yes I do have some experience . Auto mechanic for last 40 years. but admittedly not a professional alarm installer . Im thinking of using a viper 3305V with a 556UW bypass. from what I've heard the antenna on the by pass doesn't work well with vw`s. some people say to cut the antenna and hard wire it into the existing immobilizer . any one agree with this ? also has any one had experience with VW`s and could advise me if this is something I should tackle and how they would recommend doing it ?


----------

